
Show HN: “How do I know it's the right time to ask for a raise?” (free course) - JoshDoody
https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/raise-course/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews.com
======
JoshDoody
Employee performance reviews are coming up early next year, so I wrote this
free course to answer common questions people have about how to know the right
time to ask for a raise.

I'm happy to answer any questions about getting a raise or about the course.
Ask away!

~~~
surreal
People struggle with this stuff a lot. This course looks really helpful.

Something a friend was battling with recently: how long after joining a
company could/should someone start thinking about a raise?

~~~
JoshDoody
It's reasonable to look for a decent raise around 1 year in. But that means
you should start planning—setting your goal and building your case—about six
months before that so you know what you're aiming for and so you can
consciously accomplish things to justify that goal.

So I recommend that you start planning for your first raise about 6 months
after you start at a new company, and ask for your first raise about 1 year
after you start.

Good question!

